
Build It With Me Helps Connect Designers With Developers  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/08/build-it-with-me
======
rajeshamara
This one of the crapiest websites I have ever seen. Very slow and horrible
design

~~~
freetard
You're right about it being slow, it's even slow on chromium. I hope it will
improve.

------
bdittmer
I like the idea of connecting designers and developers, although I fear that
"designers" may end up being business folks who simply bring an idea to the
table and nothing else.

------
shaddi
Does anyone know of a similar service to connect designers with developers for
open-source projects?

~~~
kylebragger
not necessarily only for OSS but collabfinder.com

------
ilaksh
I am wondering does anyone get paid for this stuff?

